# Eclipse System 12: Problem



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

So I finally took my eclipse 12 into work today and got it set up, heres the problem I'm having. The filter is by no means "silent." Its actually rather annoyingly audible. The noise seems to be coming from the bio wheel. The bio wheel itself hasn't yet become soaked with water, so I'm wondering, does anyone know if the noise will reduce over time? If not I may be forced to take the tank home, which would be a major pain...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Try pouring water into the filter to get the water flowing, and also make sure the impeller is in the right direction.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It should reduce when it gets wet (from what i'm guessing..may not be the only problem)...

But..I still vote you smack the tank out of a window and get it over with


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Try pouring water into the filter to get the water flowing, and also make sure the impeller is in the right direction.


Yeah I poured water into the filter when starting it, and the impeller is set up fine. Its getting plenty of water flow, if anything, too much. I'm sort of wondering if part of the problem is that I shortened the intake tube to reduce the chances of problems from using aragonite sand...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I think Bio wheels are known to be a bit noisy. Let it run for a few days and maybe it will quiet down some.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I just put a new Marineland Penguin 100 in my 10 gallon, an upgrade from the cheap POS that was in it. It got a bit noisier, but I can't tell you what it sounds like after running for a while... mine hasn't even been active for 24 hours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Phonemonkey said:


> So I finally took my eclipse 12 into work today and got it set up, heres the problem I'm having. The filter is by no means "silent." Its actually rather annoyingly audible. The noise seems to be coming from the bio wheel. The bio wheel itself hasn't yet become soaked with water, so I'm wondering, does anyone know if the noise will reduce over time? If not I may be forced to take the tank home, which would be a major pain...


maybe this 12 gallon tank is to much for you.
Marineland makes a 3 gallon system which in your case might be a better choice.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I have an Eclipse Hex5 that is pretty near silent with the cover on over the filter. With it off it's a tad noisy, but not annoying.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

douglas said:


> maybe this 12 gallon tank is to much for you.
> Marineland makes a 3 gallon system which in your case might be a better choice.


You're 50, not 5. Grow up.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that my Eclipse tank can be noisy if the water level drops a few inches. I have to keep topping it off. My Penguin100 also quieted down after a couple days. It's not louder than the crap one that was in there.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Phonemonkey said:


> You're 50, not 5. Grow up.


Phone - Douglas was only trying to be helpful. Very few people use such large tanks in their offices. Additionally, the way you said "annoyingly noisy" made it sound like caring for a tank was an annoyance to you. That's probably not the way you meant it at all, but I can see where Douglas is coming from too.

Anyway, in my experience no filters are ever quiet. Even my 5 gal's filter is kind of noisy...but it's a peaceful-sounding noisy, if you know what I mean. Perhaps you'll get used to the noise? Otherwise, why not just enjoy the tank at home? It'd be a pain in the bum to move, but if the tank bothers your coworkers, you probably won't have a choice.  Dumb coworkers...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Sable said:


> Phone - Douglas was only trying to be helpful. Very few people use such large tanks in their offices. Additionally, the way you said "annoyingly noisy" made it sound like caring for a tank was an annoyance to you. That's probably not the way you meant it at all, but I can see where Douglas is coming from too.
> 
> Anyway, in my experience no filters are ever quiet. Even my 5 gal's filter is kind of noisy...but it's a peaceful-sounding noisy, if you know what I mean. Perhaps you'll get used to the noise? Otherwise, why not just enjoy the tank at home? It'd be a pain in the bum to move, but if the tank bothers your coworkers, you probably won't have a choice.  Dumb coworkers...


thank you sable.
while my comment may have been under the guise of altruism, the intention was insulting sarcasim. perhaps phonemonkey and myself can call an end pettiness.

moving on:
the Eclipse systems I know are trendy in an office/business enviroment.
luckily phonemonkey has the foresight to research and consider suggestions.
quite often I feel the end result of an office aquarium is a stinking mess with dead fish. 
the reasons surely would include imcompatibilty, overcrowding and overfeeding.

myself if given the opportunity, would setup a 10-20 gallon tank and use sponge filtration. 
the noisy airpump could easily be concealed out of sight.

back to overfeeding in a busy workplace:
it would be the nature of co-workers to feed the poor starving fish.
beggars for sure.
on the inside of the cover tape a stern message "DO NOT FEED MY FISH-GO GET YOUR OWN FISH"
weekends? not to worry; in the wild, fish are always hungry


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bio-wheel filter are notoriously noisy. Not as noisy as you probably believe as its an unnatural office noise vs the home. There is no real cure for it. Some make noise more than others. You may tru "widening" the black plastic that holds the biowheel itself. This sometime helps. Be sure not to put too much stress when pullit it outward. Breaking them is a good possibility.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

The noise has reduced over time.

Please let this thread die, Douglas is just hijacking it for his typically immature antics anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Phonemonkey said:


> The noise has reduced over time.
> 
> Please let this thread die, Douglas is just hijacking it for his typically immature antics anyway.


you see phonemonkey instead of doing nothing you have to come back with a smart remark.
Why is that phonemonkey?
do you suffer from mental/emotional disorder?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I think everyone will agree that this topic has went off topic but that could be just my opinion.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't think tank noise is a problem anymore, in another thread it shows pictures of the tank all cracked to hell.


----------

